# New to Colorado Area!



## imaREINER (Jun 25, 2008)

I just recently moved to colorado from arizona..
im in grand junction colorado, any one around here??

i dont know any horse people - or any horse events going on...


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello from Parker Horse Ranch of Alabama and welcome to the horse forum!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------

